# Exterior Painting, Does everyone Paint the trim first of the Siding



## michaelsaam

We always paint the trim first then the siding on the Exterior Painting. I used to spray everything now i am totally old fashion unless it is a metal building or staining a cedar house. But was still wondering how do you other professionals do it, lol maybe im backwards but it works out great for us. 3 guys can know out a 3500 sq ft house in about 3 days top to bottom that is with no repairs. I do advice as well at my website at www.mikespaintingonline.com or just come blog if you want.:w00t:


----------



## tide88

Backwards imo. Roll or spray body first, then cut in and lastly do trim. One advantage of this is the homeowner gets to see a lot of progress on the first day. With three people, you could have the whole body of the house finished. Also if you are doing trim on the body of the house, there is a high likely hood of getting paint splattering on the just painted trim. No point of having to paint the trim twice. Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## Gough

michaelsaam said:


> We always paint the trim first then the siding on the Exterior Painting. I used to spray everything now i am totally old fashion unless it is a metal building or staining a cedar house. But was still wondering how do you other professionals do it, lol maybe im backwards but it works out great for us. 3 guys can know out a 3500 sq ft house in about 3 days top to bottom that is with no repairs. I do advice as well at my website at www.mikespaintingonline.com or just come blog if you want.:w00t:


That's how we do it as well, but we're certainly in the minority. The usual approach is to spray the body, then come back and paint the faces of the trim. The advantage of this is that it is quick: for the most part, there is little actual cutting in that has to be done. Avoiding actual cutting in means that even the least-skilled member of the crew can do it. What we've found is that our clients object to the "flat" look. When we paint the trim first, including the edges, the trim "pops" and that's the look that our clients prefer. It's one of the details that our customers almost always comment about, and it's one that separates us from the pack.


----------



## siberian

We paint overhang, sides, then trim. But then we spray. If we brushed more it would probalbly change things up some.


----------



## siberian

By the way, not to jack the thread, but very nice web site.


----------



## Pelican

I personally like to paint all the trim first so all the trim edges are trim color and the siding is siding color. Though it is common to paint all the body and just face off the trim. It doesn't look as good but is acceptable and cheaper


----------



## SuperiorPainter

The fastest way is to spray the siding first, and then do you trim and casings.


----------



## JHC

We spray the boxing and ceilings everything but handrails, windows, and corners they always get done last, and usually brushed.


----------



## Gough

I have a question for tide88, SuperiorPainter, and JHC: when you paint the trim, do you actually cut it in, or do you just face it?


----------



## JHC

Depends on the type of siding and how the corners are finished really. Sometimes we even cut the inside corners on high end. When we face the trim outside corners, and second coat on windows get whizz rolled.


----------



## room2roof

We always paint the siding first on Exterior because we use our Titan and Graco Airless sprayers to get it done besides brush strokes or roller marks never look good on the body of the house like wood or james hardie siding. Brushing or rolling the Trim however looks great.

Charlotte NC Painting Contractor | Charlotte NC Roofing Contractor | Charlotte NC Remodeling Contractor


----------



## Gough

room2roof said:


> We always paint the siding first on Exterior because we use our Titan and Graco Airless sprayers to get it done besides brush strokes or roller marks never look good on the body of the house like wood or james hardie siding. Brushing or rolling the Trim however looks great.
> 
> Charlotte NC Painting Contractor | Charlotte NC Roofing Contractor | Charlotte NC Remodeling Contractor


I have that same question that I asked earlier: do you face-paint the trim or actually cut it in?


----------



## tpainting

In AZ we have stucco and the only trim being mostly stucco except top trim. I do repairs while my helper tapes windows, concrete etc.. then i help him until we are 3 sides taped. We pound out the walls first and can get 2 coats on two sides first day so he can climb around on it 2nd day and tape off stucco trim and paint wood while i spray other 2 sides. We rock these houses 2.5 to 3 days 2 guys


----------



## alanbj

Out here in connecticut some guys spray the trim then prep it with tape and paper then spray the siding. but i just spray the body and brush the trim because that's the most enjoyable part of painting exteriors arty:


----------



## Kabe

I see that some reference taping off trim. I'm curious how common this is. If you're painting edges and not just face paint trim, I have found it difficult to cut in without taping. Cutting in works on lap siding but anything with a rough surface (like T1-11) is nearly impossible to cut in absent taping.

How common is exterior taping? Also, do you use different type of tape for exterior surface compared to interior?


----------



## VinylHanger

I don't do customs or newer houses usually. The homes I do have a bit of character, to say the least. I prefer and enjoy it that way.

I do a full spray prime coat back brushed, then spray the body, brush the trim. The trim is my favorite part. On full casement windows, I cut the sides on the front or visible parts of the house and face the back. If it is a 1x4 trim style, I just face it unless asked to do a full cut in.


----------



## Ohio painter

I usually paint the trim first, along with the edges of the trim, then paint the siding. I often wonder if anyone notices the trim edges painted, besides other painters. LOL. 

I find myself putting the sprayer aside and getting out the brushes more often, the reason is simple, it is what the customer wants. 

I have found that customers are making it clear that they do not want their homes sprayed.


----------



## Kabe

Interesting. Do most of your projects/clients have lap siding (wood, cement-fiber etc)?

I am currently painting a family beach house originally built in the 60's. The T1-11 siding is original (except areas that have been cut out and replaced due to rot). It's very rough. I can't imagine anything other than spraying - both from a time and coverage perspective. I am having a very difficult job trimming the interface trim between the soffit and the house sheathing (T1-11). I can't cut it in cleanly. Already sprayed the sheathing as I like the seal of overspray onto the trim elements. However - in hindsight - I've wondered if painting the trin first would have been better and then trying to use a spray guard a bit more diligently. Whether this could have been orchestrated or not, I do not know as I've never attempted it. Could be difficult as the spray guard inevitably carries paint.

Obviously - I'm not a professional painter. Just an engineer who enjoys the execution side of construction. Any feedback on how I should have/could have approached my current project is appreciated. I think I may be resolved to taping the referenced soffet trim. I'm usually decent with cutting in - but this one has challenged me.


----------



## Spaint90

Ohio painter said:


> I usually paint the trim first, along with the edges of the trim, then paint the siding. I often wonder if anyone notices the trim edges painted, besides other painters. LOL.
> 
> I find myself putting the sprayer aside and getting out the brushes more often, the reason is simple, it is what the customer wants.
> 
> I have found that customers are making it clear that they do not want their homes sprayed.



Spray and backbrush:whistling:thumbsup:

Ill do body then trim. Read some of the other posts, is easier and quicke to just face cornerboards. Also makes the trim pop more IMO.


----------



## THINKPAINTING

Ohio painter said:


> I usually paint the trim first, along with the edges of the trim, then paint the siding. I often wonder if anyone notices the trim edges painted, besides other painters. LOL.
> 
> I find myself putting the sprayer aside and getting out the brushes more often, the reason is simple, it is what the customer wants.
> 
> I have found that customers are making it clear that they do not want their homes sprayed.


Happens here alot as well, because of Blow and Go painters who powerwash and spray out house the same day 99% of those jobs fail and the HO wants it done old school.:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger

Kabe said:


> Interesting. Do most of your projects/clients have lap siding (wood, cement-fiber etc)?
> 
> I am currently painting a family beach house originally built in the 60's. The T1-11 siding is original (except areas that have been cut out and replaced due to rot). It's very rough. I can't imagine anything other than spraying - both from a time and coverage perspective. I am having a very difficult job trimming the interface trim between the soffit and the house sheathing (T1-11). I can't cut it in cleanly. Already sprayed the sheathing as I like the seal of overspray onto the trim elements. However - in hindsight - I've wondered if painting the trin first would have been better and then trying to use a spray guard a bit more diligently. Whether this could have been orchestrated or not, I do not know as I've never attempted it. Could be difficult as the spray guard inevitably carries paint.
> 
> Obviously - I'm not a professional painter. Just an engineer who enjoys the execution side of construction. Any feedback on how I should have/could have approached my current project is appreciated. I think I may be resolved to taping the referenced soffet trim. I'm usually decent with cutting in - but this one has challenged me.


Spray and back brush. It is the only way to get the paint into the cracks that have opened up. It also is the only way to get paint into the grooves, especially if they are a tucked groove as opposed to an open groove. If the siding is in less than stellar shape, a Gripper type primer pushed into the panel will make it look like new. Back brush the primer, then just spray the two color coats.

Does it take longer? Yep. Does it give your job a better chance of lasting and getting a clean consistent coat? Yep.


----------



## mark DRP

I paint siding first, then trim.For us it seems easier to touch up siding than the trim, boot marks, small spatters.I dont see how spaying trim first, then covering it up, then uncovering can save any time? I like to spray when I can.The house I just finished was done by my buddies at college pro, God bless them they get me a lot of work, they brushed to whole house and it looked like crap. The home owners wanted me to spray the house.


----------



## Ohio painter

Lots of interesting comments and ideas on this thread. I was certainly taught the old school way of painting houses, hand wash, hand scrape, brush everything, and all off ladders.
I certainly have no problem spray painting and can agree that at times it makes for a superior paint job. 
Here are my concerns, in a town enviroment, how concerned are you about overspray?
It always seems to me that once I have picked the right day with only a light breeze, covered everything, then there is always a car too close for comfort, that spraying always seems far more agravating. 
I was watching a local painter in town the other day and he didn't seem one bit concerned about about overspray and the fact that there were a ton of cars parked nearby. 
To those of you who spray home exteriors often how much do you worry about this stuff?


----------



## Kabe

Thank you VH. It's always good to get advice that accomplishes the task and adds an element of value added - the siding is in rough shape and having a method to somewhat rehab rather than just painting and protecting it is great.


----------



## VinylHanger

Ohio painter said:


> Lots of interesting comments and ideas on this thread. I was certainly taught the old school way of painting houses, hand wash, hand scrape, brush everything, and all off ladders.
> I certainly have no problem spray painting and can agree that at times it makes for a superior paint job.
> Here are my concerns, in a town enviroment, how concerned are you about overspray?
> It always seems to me that once I have picked the right day with only a light breeze, covered everything, then there is always a car too close for comfort, that spraying always seems far more agravating.
> I was watching a local painter in town the other day and he didn't seem one bit concerned about about overspray and the fact that there were a ton of cars parked nearby.
> To those of you who spray home exteriors often how much do you worry about this stuff?


As long as there are trees or bushes between me and the other cars, I don't worry too much. I just try and keep a block or so clear. Small town, easy to do in neighborhoods.

When I work on the main downtown drag, I brush and roll. Too much traffic.


----------



## michaelsaam

*Trim First Siding Second*

Amazing. Everyone seems to disagree with me on the trim being first. We sometimes for some reasons painters get stuck in there ways. 

Seems like most contractors are here to show the customer look were gettin the biggest amount of work done fast. 

Well im here to get the job done fast not make the job look like its going fast.

I have got a great system down doing the trim first. 

Lets pretend im doing the siding first im gonna ask myself. Why?

Why would i do the siding first so when i come back to do the trim im putting the ladders on the freshly painting siding. Why would i do that.

When i say we paint the trim first when were done with the trim the trim is done. There might be alittle touch up but not much at the end if any. 

Once the trim is done then we tackle the siding. We believe in working from the top down. Especially on a two to three story building. Its called a system. 

So instead of making the customer seeing a project seem like it is going faster not matter how big of a house for example. This project takes us 3 days most. Even with a small crew. 

Now lets go back to your theory of doing the body first. Well you must be some awesome painters to where your paint over spray doesn't get on the body if you paint the body first. This is another reason we work from the top down. Over spray is going to go onto the body now matter how little that is a proven fact. 

So how do i conclude this conversation. Im not saying im a better painter than anyone on here. Im sure im just as good as the next painter. And at the same time i have found a great method that works and has proven time and time again to work great. We get the job accomplished in a timely manner and have total customer satifaction. 

Sounds like im all alone almost in the way I do my exterior jobs but hey ive never had a complaint. And have numerous photos and job sites of great jobs we have done. And were talking 2 to 3 1/2 days max days to complete on residential jobs for example. The money is there and were knocking out our projects. And we got a great system


----------



## Caslon

Pelican said:


> I personally like to paint all the trim first so all the trim edges are trim color and the siding is siding color. Though it is common to paint all the body and just face off the trim. It doesn't look as good but is acceptable and cheaper


Paint the trim before spraying? No thanks. While removing the tape after spraying, some trim paint is bound to pull up.


----------



## michaelsaam

If you paint day in and day out you dont need tape. maybe this is why the methods you all are talking about are a little twisted. Yes tape always allows alittle to get underneith it.

We free hand everything. If i had my guys taping up stuff we'd be there hours longer. I couldnt imagine taping up a house. 

That is money spent and lost. 

We're into free handing. Thats just how painters do is it not.


----------



## THINKPAINTING

michaelsaam said:


> Amazing. Everyone seems to disagree with me on the trim being first. We sometimes for some reasons painters get stuck in there ways.
> 
> Seems like most contractors are here to show the customer look were gettin the biggest amount of work done fast.
> 
> Well im here to get the job done fast not make the job look like its going fast.
> 
> I have got a great system down doing the trim first.
> 
> Lets pretend im doing the siding first im gonna ask myself. Why?
> 
> Why would i do the siding first so when i come back to do the trim im putting the ladders on the freshly painting siding. Why would i do that.
> 
> When i say we paint the trim first when were done with the trim the trim is done. There might be alittle touch up but not much at the end if any.
> 
> Once the trim is done then we tackle the siding. We believe in working from the top down. Especially on a two to three story building. Its called a system.
> 
> So instead of making the customer seeing a project seem like it is going faster not matter how big of a house for example. This project takes us 3 days most. Even with a small crew.
> 
> Now lets go back to your theory of doing the body first. Well you must be some awesome painters to where your paint over spray doesn't get on the body if you paint the body first. This is another reason we work from the top down. Over spray is going to go onto the body now matter how little that is a proven fact.
> 
> So how do i conclude this conversation. Im not saying im a better painter than anyone on here. Im sure im just as good as the next painter. And at the same time i have found a great method that works and has proven time and time again to work great. We get the job accomplished in a timely manner and have total customer satifaction.
> 
> Sounds like im all alone almost in the way I do my exterior jobs but hey ive never had a complaint. And have numerous photos and job sites of great jobs we have done. And were talking 2 to 3 1/2 days max days to complete on residential jobs for example. The money is there and were knocking out our projects. And we got a great system


I have seen painters do trim first and then mask it off and do the body. If your system works your customers are happy that's what matters .


----------



## Sir Mixalot

siberian said:


> By the way, not to jack the thread, but very nice web site.


Not the one I'm seeing.:no: It's an unreadable horse website.


----------



## EthanB

Exteriors have never been my thing but I have always done the trim first and then sprayed with a shield and back brushed up to the trim. The results are good but I'm sure the speed wouldn't hold up to the real pros.

Michaelsaam, I think you've provided some good insight but it's a little presumptuous to assume that all these guys are painting siding first so they can show the customer how fast they are. The job takes as long as the job takes and I'd say most of us are more focused on doing a good job and making a good buck rather than the customer's perception of our speed in the middle of a job.


----------



## michaelsaam

well said


----------



## shawneRoc

We are in western Ny this is our system .. All ways work top down and We spray our trim first then cut the body about 8-10 inches from the trim then we are able to spray the body with just a shield and we don't have a issue with over spray getting on our trim i agree why would u want to do the body first and then put your ladder up against a fresh painted house makes no sense to me IMO


----------



## michaelsaam

I agree with you 100% not to say anyones else method doesnt work but working from the top down seems more practical. Been working great for us for almost 8 yrs now. Its all about a great system.


----------



## KDPaintingCT

*Exterior Painting, Does everyone Paint the trim first of the Siding » Reply to Threa*

Body first then trim when painting exteriors...


----------



## Caslon

michaelsaam said:


> If you paint day in and day out you dont need tape. maybe this is why the methods you all are talking about are a little twisted. Yes tape always allows alittle to get underneith it.
> 
> We free hand everything. If i had my guys taping up stuff we'd be there hours longer. I couldnt imagine taping up a house.
> 
> That is money spent and lost.
> 
> We're into free handing. Thats just how painters do is it not.


Free handing before doing the trim I can see. Painting the trim beforehand and then spraying white paint free hand on a breezy day on a house with black trim with no masking off? Ya right. Work on many multi-million dollar homes?


----------



## Grateful_Monk

We spray the siding, mask the siding with paper and spray the trim. We paint the edges of the trim with the trim color. Facing it looks silly imo. We do repaints where the last painter just sprays the edge of the shingle with the trim. How do people get away with that? :laughing:


----------



## Grateful_Monk

There is no one right way. The results are what matters, how you get there does not. We have incorporated many new ideas that are not main stream but work great for us. If it doesn't sacrifice quality who are you to tell me it's wrong?

Many painters started their own company because they had great ideas their boss was too stubborn to try out. I'm one of those. 

The solution is not complex:
Put boots on the ladders with clean rags wrapped around them. It's easy and never leaves a mark.


----------



## Metro M & L

I've tried masking siding and spraying trim. Could never get that to work.


----------

